
Ask HN: Looking for a decent realestate service to find a new office - gzootek
Wondering what services any recommends to find a new office?
======
gamechangr
I can see you just signed up for Hacker News.

Welcome!

It's pretty hard to answer an open ended question like this. It would help if
you mentioned what city are you looking in?

~~~
gzootek
San Francisco, my apologies...

